# Simrad Photo Overlay



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

View attachment 6630
So I accidentally reset my Simrad go7xse to factory settings this weekend. I got everything back the way I like it and actually figured out how to add some things I didn't know how to do. But, I can't figure out how to do photo overlay. It's blacked out on my chart options screen. Any ideas?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Disconnect power for 10 seconds and restart your computer.
jj

You have to select a chart that has a photo overlay.


----------

